# Fuel overflow valve



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I have had a black plastic one on the side of the hull since I purchased my boat 3 -4 years ago. Last summer I lost the cap. My theory is since its about dock height I probably nocked it of waiting to load tied to a dock
Anyway I met with my marine mechanic and he ordered a flush mount stainless one. He said I might get water into my gas tank the way it is


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I hope your mechanic informed you that it was not a fuel overflow valve but rather a fuel tank air vent cap.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

DuckNut said:


> I hope your mechanic informed you that it was not a fuel overflow valve but rather a fuel tank air vent cap.


your right


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Fuel vent , but i have seen them spew before gas runs out filler neck from over filling


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

State fish rob said:


> Fuel vent , but i have seen them spew before gas runs out filler neck from over filling


Yep if it's a full tank and sits in the sun it will run out of the vent hose


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Fuel Overflow Valves must be on the same shelf as Kanooter Valves, Blinker Fluid and Muffler Bearings.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Fuel Overflow Valves must be on the same shelf as Kanooter Valves, Blinker Fluid and Muffler Bearings.


?


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Fuel Overflow Valves must be on the same shelf as Kanooter Valves, Blinker Fluid and Muffler Bearings.


Just the other day snipe hunting I got 3. But I ain't cleaning 'em!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Megalops said:


> Just the other day snipe hunting I got 3. But I ain't cleaning 'em!


Did you take a flash light and a paper bag. Those snipes will bite you


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

http://www.attwoodmarine.com/store/product/fuel/flush-mount-vent

My mechanic ordered this for me except it is a 90 degree bend. And of course its larger than the hole I have in the side of the boat by 1/4" So I went to Harbor Freight and found a drum sanding set that has sizes from 1/4" to 2". I used the 80 grit drum they provided and man it cut through in no time but it got dark as I got it to fit. I used a head lamp that I got for free by buying the $9 set of sanding drums. I'll put it together tomorrow


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Gemlux has some nice ones too


----------

